

Ask HN: What are your favorite free web typefaces? - meisterbrendan

Great type combinations are also appreciated.
======
adrianhoward
I'm very fond of Eben Sorkin's Merriweather & Merriweather Sans. The large x
height make it a really nice and legible screen font.

Steve Matteson's Open Sans is another one that's become a bit of a go-to
typeface for me.

Some others that I like
[https://pinboard.in/u:adrianh/t:font+free+good](https://pinboard.in/u:adrianh/t:font+free+good)

~~~
Vaskivo
Thanks for the link.

I was actually building a blog some time ago. One of the fonts that stuck with
me was Vollkorn. It's a heavy serif typeface. While good for headlines, I
wanted it for body text. It works best in bigger sizes (20px +) and it was
hard to find a pairing.

I also like Oswald for headline or big titles.

------
DiabloD3
I use Adobe Source Sans Pro on my company's website, and Google Open Sans is
very popular too.

------
nayshins
Droid Sans and Open Sans are two of my favorites.

